# I got a pressure washer-cleaning brick?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Continuing on from this thread, I went with the Stanley Model 2000. Coincidentally, I didn't even realize until after I got it, that I got the one that raylo32 suggested in the previous thread. Guess that comes from reading wayyy too many reviews over every one.

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Electric-Pressure-Accessories-Included/dp/B00HUZVI54

Anyways, so I tested it out today on an old concrete patio in my back yard. The patio appears to be the age of the house (over 20yrs), and has never been cleaned. It was black and green from all of the trees around it. It made short work of cleaning it up. It looks completely different. 

Next, I am going to do the bricks on my house. There are some spots where water splashes up when it rains, and now have green fungus on them. 

How do I go about cleaning the bricks without shooting water into the weep holes at the bottom and damaging the sheet rock, or soaking the interior walls? Should I plug them up? If so, what's the best way?

Thanks again!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't shoot straight into the weep holes hold your wand at an angle. Or even change to a lighter tip. And the weep holes should only be for in case water gets behind the brick it can escape. They should not go clear in to the drywall.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I could move this to 'concrete and masonry' for you---

I have heard of people getting to aggressive and damaging the mortar--so be careful.

Added to your title----Mike--


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I could move this to 'concrete and masonry' for you---
> 
> I have heard of people getting to aggressive and damaging the mortar--so be careful.
> 
> Added to your title----Mike--


Now that you mention it, I should have put it there. That is a good idea. Thanks!



ToolSeeker said:


> Don't shoot straight into the weep holes hold your wand at an angle. Or even change to a lighter tip. And the weep holes should only be for in case water gets behind the brick it can escape. They should not go clear in to the drywall.


The green fungus stuff is right on the weep holes. 

So, what is behind the weep holes that blocks direct access to the interior walls? I've never thought about it until now. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

There should be a vinyl/rubbery flashing directly under and behind the weeps. I wouldn't intentionally blast water into them, but a few drops will dry back out to the exterior...........


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You might want to try something like simple green, won't harm plants and shrubs or anything else. Maybe scrub around the weeps with scrub brush then just rinse the areas around the weeps.


----------

